# Bath day on labor day



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

SO funny. I'm glad I'm not the only one who speaks "poodle". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE 'wet poodle' pictures! We did 'bath day' today too! It was the first day it was cool enough to mess with blowdrying!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Ha ha ha! Gnarly pics dudes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha!!! Such cute photos!!! I love these 2  funny! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love them, too, Lou. I almost said 'the lou look' instead of mop tops.


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

those are great and hilarious pictures!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Ha ha you guys got baths:bathbabyh no mom just said it bath time here too.We poodle should stand together an boycot baths unless we are covered in mud and I mean covered.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy's nose always looks huge when he is wet! They always look a bit sorry for themselves after a bath but boy don't they look great when dry and fluffy!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Laughed my head off. Thanks for sharing with us. Don't tell, but bath day is coming here in a couple of days!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You should have called me! I would have brought Misha right over for her bath!!!! lol

They look like they had a GREAT time! Such pretty babies!

I LOVE the one with Jazz rubbing his butt!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Wet poodles are the funniest, aren't they?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> I love them, too, Lou. I almost said 'the lou look' instead of mop tops.


Hehehe!! 

Mop tops! Sounds so funny! Hahaha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is Lou with mop top hehehe 
She was outside, I heard my phone ringing and went to get it and it started pouring down rain!! This is what she looked like after about 45 seconds!!! We laughed so hard and she looked sorry, like.. "Why, momma? Why?" LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oops picture didn't go










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! Hilarious! I'm laughing so hard. Love the pictures and the captions too. Poodles really do look funny when they get wet. My little ones have such poofy, whispy baby hair. They look quite robust. That is until..............water meets fluff. haha.

Thanks for sharing those fun pictures.


----------

